# Ignition & carb for 1600 Roadster?



## Scott1600 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm restoring a 1969 1600 Roadster; it's my first Japanese car.

Are there electonic ignitions available for the 1600 roadster?

What is my best option for the carburetor? Are there complete carbs avaialbe, or will I have to do a kit?

Any suggestions where to buy parts are also welcome. Car definitely needs a full new interior (dash, seat covers, carpet)

-Scott


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

Pertronix makes an ignition that will fit, or there are Roadster Distributors with modern internals available. Carbs are available redone, or kits to do it yourself are around.

Go to Datsun Roadsters-Online Registry-Technical Information-Events-Reading Material-Calendar,311s.org for all of the details, keeps me from typing.


----------

